# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Ophioblennius atlanticus

## Filipe Pacheco

_Ophioblennius atlanticus_

No habitat natural:





Espécie muito vulgar no litoral da Madeira, normalmente nunca é vista abaixo dos 8 metros. Espécie herbívora e exelente comedor de algas (especialmente filamentosas).

Comprimento: 19 cm

Distribuição: Açores, Madeira, Canárias e Cabo Verde, provavelmente também existe na costa africana desde o Senegal ao Golfo da Guiné.
Apesar de ter na sua distribuição também as Caraíbas, provavelmente a espécie aí existente não será a do Atlântico Oriental (aqui mostrada), tratando-se apenas de uma espécie aparentada como outros casos assim conhecidos.

----------

